# 2002 E39 RCA connection on non-DSP...



## One28i (Mar 9, 2006)

Hope someone has tried this already. I have read a few site on E39 audio upgrades. I am in the process of connecting an amp to run a sub woofer. I measured the signal coming from the head unit, and I am reading 5.8-6 volts from the front and rear head unit signal, and also from the amp to the speakers.

Does anyone know or has added RCA wires to either the front fader or rear fader wires in the trunk to add an amp, and if so, what are the wires (colour of wire please) I need to tap into (positive only) that I can get a signal to attach to the amp?

There are two harness in the trunk that connect to the BMW amp. One is a 12 pin, and the other is the 26 pin. I am thinking I need to tap into the 12 pin harness, since it also contain the remote signal, and has a power and ground wires.

I know its not going to be a pure signal, I just need to add a bit of low end bass for my Rock, classical, pop, and house music.

Will be very appreciative, if someone is able to guide me.

King Regards,


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

Sigh. You didn't search very hard...

Your best bet for a sub-only upgrade is NOT to grab the wires from the HU to the amp, but to grab the wires from the amp to the woofers and run them into a speaker-level input (if your amp has one - it would be nice to know what you have) or into a speaker-to-RCA line output converter (LOC). Check the colors of the rear deck speaker wires.

I like the Soundgate LOCX. Sounds better than many. 

If you splice into the HU-Amp signal, you run the risk of introducing a ground loop that will cause constant whine varying with engine RPM in your OEM tweeters. Not worth the risk. Just grab the speaker wires : )


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

el duderino hooked u up. If you're interested in the wiring diagram, see my site.


----------



## One28i (Mar 9, 2006)

I am running an old amp by Panasonic 4 ch from 1996, just RCA inputs, no built in cross overs, etc. Its a great amp, serve me well for the last 10 years, clean, and solid, and pretty big for the output it has.

I do have also have speaker to RCA converter that I purchased 5 years ago, but I would like to avoid that if I can. About the audio whine front he HU signal, I am not too worried about that, I will ensure I ground out that the best I can, its something I'll try to sort out.

Jeff I used your information, but as I was telling el Duderino, I measured the output in volts with my multimeter, and it was reading a steady @ 5.8-6 volts with not jump with the change in sound. This was the same @ the 12 pin and the 26 pin harness.

So with the new info above with the amp, what would you recommend? just be for the amp, I will be adding a low level cross to control the signal I am going to be amplifying.

Kind Regards,


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

OK, so you're asking for advice, but you aren't paying attention to it? 

Do you know the difference between "balanced differential" signals and "single-ended" signals? RCA connectors usually carry chassis-grounded signals, and the BMW carries balanced signals. That's another reason I'm telling you not to tap the signal wires, because many, most amps actually (there are some, but not a lot), won't take balanced inputs, and that Pana POS is certainly not balanced compatible. I'm certain it needs a signal ground. 

If you have a non-DSP car and you saw no change in voltage, you were on the wrong wires, plain and simple. I strongly suspect that you were not on a twisted pair wire, and all the BMW signal and speaker wires in that car are twisted pair.


----------



## One28i (Mar 9, 2006)

Yes I was on the twisted pair of wires, may be a faulty meter, who knows. I'll check it again, and write back. Will try out the speaker to RCA setup as you suggested, will let you know how it works out. 

Will educate myself with balance and single end signals, and get back to you.

Appreciate your inputs.

Kind Regards,


----------



## flyboyy (Jun 21, 2006)

this is the exact setup that I am doing for my bmw 530 , will connect amp with a line output converter and connect to the factory rear speakers  i have did many research and found out this is the best way to connect to a stock system with aftermarket amp and sub. my question is , is the wiring hardness from http://www.jvrconsulting.com/bmwsite/wiring.htm 12pin hardness and 26 pin hardness is it the same for my 2003 bmw 530 ? I have navi also.


----------

